

Dear Muslims, Christians, Hindus, Buddhists and Jews - sajithdilshan
http://sajithdilshan.github.com/blog/blog/2012/09/26/dear-muslims/

======
eckyptang
I think all it proves there is a fine line between following a religion and
being mentally ill.

------
pyrotechnick
Welcome to the age of Aquarius.

Think: BioShock.

